# Need Help on sexing...



## KSTAR (Jan 22, 2009)

i was wondering how and where to look for spurs on my tegu and what are some features between males and females in general...i do know of some like the size difference and the jowels...


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 22, 2009)

Sometimes these buttons show up at about three feet long, however, I have seen tegus with the start of buttons at two feet long. I high lighted the buttons.







This is an adult female, note she has no buttons.


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 22, 2009)

ok thanks bobby


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Bobby i have a question when it come to the buttons. When you say as early as two feet or at three feet is this SVL length or overall length.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 23, 2009)

That is overall. 

I tried to look at the Blue babies a couple of weeks ago but they're not thrilled with being turned upside down. It was hard to see anything with them thrashing!


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 23, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> That is overall.
> 
> I tried to look at the Blue babies a couple of weeks ago but they're not thrilled with being turned upside down. It was hard to see anything with them thrashing!



I am having the same problem.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 23, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > That is overall.
> ...


It's probably still too soon.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jan 23, 2009)

wow I guess I must be the lucky one cause my baby blue doesn't thrash around when I put it upside down, but only for a short period not too long. Well I hope my little one is taking longer to show the spurs cause if not then I have a female. My little one is 26 inches already overall length


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 23, 2009)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> wow I guess I must be the lucky one cause my baby blue doesn't thrash around when I put it upside down, but only for a short period not too long. Well I hope my little one is taking longer to show the spurs cause if not then I have a female. My little one is 26 inches already overall length


26???????!!!!!!

What are you measuring with, a rubber tape measure???!!! :mrgreen: Or you're using Bobby Bond's trainer!!!

I just measured a couple. They're up to 22". They're still growing an inch per week.

I turned a few over and couldn't see any bumps. They all struggled, but a few actually stopped after 10-15 seconds and seemed to fall asleep while they were upside down!! Weird!!!!!


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jan 23, 2009)

yup well not exactly 26 inches but like 25 3/4 inches lol Dave. he has shed three times since i got him and seems like he's going for another plus he eats three times. he has four rat pups at 8 in the morning then at 1 before i go he has ground turkey with fruit then at 5 before he goes down for the night he'll get fed raw chicken.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 23, 2009)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> yup well not exactly 26 inches but like 25 3/4 inches lol Dave. he has shed three times since i got him and seems like he's going for another plus he eats three times. he has four rat pups at 8 in the morning then at 1 before i go he has ground turkey with fruit then at 5 before he goes down for the night he'll get fed raw chicken.


You're creating a monster!!!!! :mrgreen: I don't eat that good!


----------

